# Having Cam Gears Exposed? Safe?



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright.... I want to expose my cam gears. Don't ask me why I just wanna know. Thanks guys


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no man- I wouldnt do that, I just changed my timing belt and I was trying to figure out just why the honda guys are so stupid- dont be a honda guy. It would be dumb luck that a mouse or who knows what would climb in there or dirt or something and youd be soooooooo screwed- Feel like pulling your pulley crank off at your apartment complex bro? I wouldnt............. I wouldnt do it- You know what I did though that helped the look of my engine compartment- when I had the complete cover off I painted mine the same metallic charcoal that I painted the wheels(which looks 100% better then when I got it)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I am going with a Black White and Red color scheme so it'll probably be red... Thanks man just wondering


----------

